# '01 Maxima upgrades



## fett (Mar 22, 2005)

Recently purchased Catmann y-pipe and catback system.Nice boost in power
(approx.18-20whp) Well worth the investment !


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

fett said:


> Recently purchased Catmann y-pipe and catback system.Nice boost in power
> (approx.18-20whp) Well worth the investment !


yea, a good investment. now hows the road noise? much louder?


----------



## fett (Mar 22, 2005)

*Y-pipe upgrade*



am3rican said:


> yea, a good investment. now hows the road noise? much louder?


Yes,around town not bad,but onhighway a little too loud for me.
Kept Y-pipe and B pipe and switched back to stock muffler.
Definitely more mellow but same power. Also added high flow K&N filter.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

fett said:


> Recently purchased Catmann y-pipe and catback system.Nice boost in power
> (approx.18-20whp) Well worth the investment !


Congrats... but do ya have dynos? I think the gains from a y-pipe/cat-back are more like 15 whp on a VQ30.... not that the 3-5 whp really matters... but I'm just curious....


----------

